# "Feixes", nos cartazes das estradas



## Profeportugues

Oi pessoal! 
Será que alguém sabe o que significa "feixe" ? Está escrito nos cartazes das estradas de São Paulo por exemplo, indicando a "baixada" ou coisa similar. Mas queria saber qual o equivalente no espanhol.
Obg! 
Beijos.

Nora


----------



## Tomby

Em primeiro lugar bem-vind@ ao fórum! 
Feixe em espanhol é "_haz_", mas ignoro o porquê está escrito nos cartazes das estradas brasileiras. Talvez seja para indicar que o motorista deva ligar as luzes da viatura. 
Em Espanha existe um cartaz com um desenho que indica ligar ou desligar as luzes, normalmente nas entradas e saídas dos túneis. 
Sinto muito não poder ajudar, estou confuso com este tema. É provável que outras pessoas ajudar-lhe-ão. 
Contudo leia os pontos 4ºa e 5ºa do artigo 80 (Capítulo II, Secção II) do Código da estrada Português. Pode ser de ajuda. 
Cumprimentos! 
TT


----------



## Profeportugues

Muito Obrigada pela bem-vinda e pela resposta!
Valeu TT!!
Bj.
Nora


----------



## Cris Pacino

Olá Profeportugues,

Acredito que está escrito nas estradas brasileiras porque quando alguém está dirigindo, normalmente em alguma serra, e tem serraçao (niebla) na estrada é conveniente por farol baixo no carro, para que os feixes de luz do farol alto nao causem um acidente com um possível carro que venha na direçao contrária.

Abraço,


----------



## Profeportugues

muitíiiiiissimo obrigada Chris!
Beijão!
Profe


----------



## Cris Pacino

nada! sempre às ordens!


----------



## Moixe

E diz só "*Feixes*"??  Mais nada??


----------



## Profeportugues

Mixe, verdadeiramente não sei, um aluno me perguntou, ele disse que além do nome da baixada está escrita esta palavra. Pode ser o q o Pacino me disse, é lógico.
Beijo 
Nora


----------



## Cris Pacino

Olá Nora,
Por favor, você poderia pedir mais detalhes ao seu aluno, assim poderemos esclarecer a todos do forum.
Abraço,
Cristina


----------



## Cineclubista

Gente,
algumas observações.

“Cartazes”, em português do Brasil, são os denominados “outdoors” de propaganda colocados ao longo de vias urbanas ou de rodovias. As indicações de regulamentação, orientação, etc. relativas à movimentação de veículos e pedestres ficam em “placas de trânsito” (“trânsito”, neste caso, é mais ou menos equivalente a “tráfego”).

Não seria “faixas”? São comuns as placas de trânsito, nas rodovias, que indicam qual das “faixas de tráfego” (em geral, delimitadas por pintura na superfície da via e dotadas de numeração) tomar para seguir adiante ou para sair da pista. “Baixada” pode ser “Baixada Santista”, região costeira paulista, em torno da cidade de Santos. Assim, a indicação “Baixada — faixa 3” deve ser entendida como : “Se você quer seguir em frente (ou sair desta via) para chegar à Baixada Santista, permaneça (ou passe a trafegar) na faixa de tráfego de número 3”.

Quando há necessidade de indicar a intensidade dos feixes de luz dos faróis ao se cruzar com outro veículo, as placas de trânsito referem-se apenas a “farol alto” e “farol baixo”, conforme o caso.

Cuidado: “neblina, nevoeiro” é “cerração”, com “c” inicial; “serração”, com "s" inicial, é ”ato, processo ou efeito de serrar”, isto é, “cortar com o instrumento de marcenaria denominado ‘serra’”.

Finalmente, uma suposição: em Portugal, as pronúncias dos vocábulos “faixa” e “feixe” são muito próximas.

Um abraço!


----------



## Outsider

Cineclubista said:


> Finalmente, uma suposição: em Portugal, as pronúncias dos vocábulos “faixa” e “feixe” são muito próximas.


Nem por isso, Cineclubista. Distinguem-se perfeitamente.


----------



## Tomby

Cineclubista said:


> ...//...Assim, a indicação “Baixada — faixa 3” deve ser entendida como : “Se você quer seguir em frente (ou sair desta via) para chegar à Baixada Santista, permaneça (ou passe a trafegar) na faixa de tráfego de número 3”...//...Um abraço!


Pois é! Talvez refira-se a uma "faixa de rodagem" determinada para chegar a algum destino. Normalmente os sinais das luzes se indicam com desenhos. 
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Cris Pacino

Creio que a explicaçao de cineclubista é a mais clara e correta.
Ainda tenho a pulga atrás da orelha com essa palavra "feixe" e as placas das rodovias.
Obrigada.


----------

